# Grafikkartenkauf

## archvile

Hi

brauche für meinen Server / Workstation nach langem Ringen eine Grafikkarte; will auch den Genuss von 2 Bildschirmen kommen. 

Die Problematik hierbei ist, dass ich ein Supermicro PDSM4+ habe --> PCIX8 max. So, meine Frage ist nun, wenn ich 2 TFTs anschließen möchte (DVI bevorzugt), was für eine Grafikkarte würdet ihr empfehlen. Habe bisher nur die PNY Quadro NVS 290 gesehen. Aber geht die unter Gentoo?

Oder habt ihr bessere Vorschläge??

----------

## revilootneg

Hey archvile,

ich habe mich mal eben durch deine specs gewühlt:

- Supermicro PDSM4+

- PNY Quadro NVS 290

Das Board hat aber ein ATI/AMD ES1000 das nach diesen Angaben auch unter Linux unterstützt wird. Ich nehme an, du fährst die Karte schon mit den opensource oder ati-closed-source(fglrx) Treibern?

Wenn dem so ist, meinst du nicht eine Nvidia-Karte in das System zu stecken ist etwas ungünstig (oder hat die quadro nvs 290 zwei dvi-ports und du willst die onboard-grafik abschalten? ich habe bis nur einen port an der Karte gesehen).

Hast du das Gerät für besondere Zwecke (CAD, Grafik, o.Ä.), was eine noch sorgfältigere Auswahl erzwingen würde, oder willst du nur ein System mit zwei Monitoren, das läuft?

Die Karte wird zumindest vom proprietären nvidia-driver unterstützt. Die Frage ist nur: wie gut?

Ich weiß, der Vergleich hinkt, dennoch kurz der Hinweis, das die mobile quadro NVS 140m beschissen unterstützt wird (suspend/resume, performance). Dies gilt derzeit leider für (fast?) alle nvidia-Karten der 8000er (und dazu gehören die nvs 140 und 290) und 9000er Reihe. Nvidia verspricht aber Besserung.

Etwas allgemeiner und nicht direkt auf deine Frage bezogen ist der folgende Teil, der leider bei Grafikkartenkauf für Linux nicht außer Acht gelassen werden kann/darf!

Nvidia hat derzeit keine opensource-Strategie und ob da wirklich was im Argen ist, kann leider nur spekuliert werden (siehe dazu Phoronix: NVIDIA Denies Opening Up Its Driver). Bisher scheint auch die Unterschriftenliste auf opentheblob.org nicht viel daran zu ändern.

Gerade gestern hat Sebastian Kügler vom KDE-Team über die Problematik mit nvidia im Zusammenhang mit KDE4 aus der Sicht eines Devs geschrieben "How NVidia impedes Free Desktop adoption".

Im Gegensatz dazu stehen die Entwicklungen von Intel und AMD/ATI, die einen riesigen Schritt in Richtung opensource gemacht haben. Sehr vielversprechend finde ich den Ansatz von AMD, den closed-source Treiber weiterzuentwickeln und auf den Stand des Windows-Treibers zu bringen/dort zu halten, mit der Unterstützung der opensource-ati-Treiber aber dennoch das out-of-the-box-experience ermöglichen 

(Phoronix: AMD Makes An Evolutionary Leap In Linux Support) auch wenn die Zukunft von closed-source im (oder am) Linux-Kernel ungewiss ist (Position Statement on Linux Kernel Modules)

Eine schöne Zusammenfassung bietet Linux Graphics, a Tale of Three Drivers.

Mein persönliches Fazit:

Ich habe sehr zufriedenstellend eine Geforce4 440 MX in meinem mediacenter am laufen. Ich hatte! (soll heißen: ich muss sie mal wieder testen; die liegt seit 'nem Jahr im Karton) ein paar Probleme mit meiner Radeon 9800Pro (r300) und habe deshalb gesagt: Die nächste Karte wird wieder eine nvidia sein. Das war letztes Jahr etwa 2 Monate _bevor_ AMD die opensource-Strategie begonnen hat. Ich bin unter anderem deshalb von der NVS140m so enttäuscht, weil auf zwei schwachbrüstigen Laptops (eins mit ATI IGP 320m, eins mit Intel 855gm) Compiz flüssiger läuft, als mit dieser neuen Karte.

Heute wäre meine nächste Karte auf jeden Fall eine AMD!

.:Disclaimer:.

Hier wurden keine Empfehlungen ausgesprochen, sämtliche Aussagen und Links sollen den Leser bei seiner Entscheidungsfindung unterstützen. Persönliche Erfahrungen können abweichen und bestimmte Verwendungszwecke den Einsatz eines bestimmten Produkts erfordern   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## think4urs11

Da ein Server ja nicht zwingend 3D-Support braucht sind ggf. auch Matroxkarten interessant - G550 Dual-DVI oder gar eine Parhelia-Quad-DVI.

Auch an analogen Monitoren macht man mit Matrox selten etwas falsch im Vergleich zu jeder anderen Marke.

----------

## archvile

@revilootneg

Wow das nenne ich erstmal eine sehr detailierte Antwort ; respekt. Zu deiner Frage die Onboardgrafikkarte kann ich zwar nutzen, dass Problem ist, dass mein TFT mit analogem Signal für mich sehr schwer auf lange Zeit zu lesen ist. Wäre jetzt interessant ob es zB. von der FireGL eine kleine Variante gibt die 2 DVIs hat und PCIX 1 - 8 als Schnittstelle.

@Think4UrS11

Das ist richtig, aber ich bevorzuge wenn möglich es doch zu haben   :Wink:   auch wenns gegen alle Regeln geht.

----------

## revilootneg

 *archville wrote:*   

> Wäre jetzt interessant ob es zB. von der FireGL eine kleine Variante gibt die 2 DVIs hat und PCIX 1 - 8 als Schnittstelle. 

 

Google ist dein Freund  :Wink: 

Nur: Eine FireGL muss es denke ich gar nicht unbedingt sein, Wikipedia@FireGL sagt:

 *wikipedia wrote:*   

> The ATI FireGL range of graphics cards are a series fabricated by ATI for use with CAD (Computer Aided Design) and DCC (Digital Content Creation) programs, usually found in workstations. They are very similar in hardware to the Radeon range.

 

Die "HIS Radeon HD 3650 iCooler II GDDR2 256MB" mit Dual-DVI gibts für unter 42€, noch preiswerter ist die "HIS Radeon HD 3450 Silence, 256MB" für unter 29€, die hat allerdings 1xVGA und 1xDVI, wobei ich noch ergänzen wollte, dass das schlechte Bild am onboard-vga-out nicht unbedingt ein schlechtes Bild am vga-out einer dedicated gfx-card bedeuten muss.

----------

## leo2k

hi,

weil die karte hier gerade angesprochen wird. ich habe mir eine hd3450 gekauft. nun bekomme ich 3d beschl. nicht zum laufen und selbst der scrollende text beim compilieren "ruckelt" unter kde.

wo finde ich denn _aktuelle_ informationen welcher treiber welche karte wie unterstützt und was dazu zu tun ist?

gruß

leo

----------

## Dragonix

-RadeonHD geht sicher - aber der hat keine 3d beschleunigung (radeonhd, am besten aus dem je_fro overlay die 9999 Version, läuft problemlos! Driver muss auf "radeonhd" gesetzt werden.

-fglrx geht auch sicher, läuft zumindest bei mir recht ordentlich, einziges was öfters mal rumzickt: Xv... (echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~arch" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; emerge ati-drivers; dann "fglrx" in der Xorg.conf bei "Driver" eintragen.. und beten... und ein "eselect opengl set ati" nedd vergessen. Danach kannste noch mit so optionen wie "TexturedVideo", "OpenGLOverlay", "Texture2d", "VideoOverlay", "TextureXrender", ...  rumspielen - die einzigen die ich davon allerdings verwend sind VideoOverlay und OGLOverlay.. achja, und du solltest auch "dri" und "glx" in der modules section laden! 

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

sollte auch ohne "#" am Anfang dastehen) 

-radeon sollte gehen, aber wieder ohne 3d accel..

----------

## leo2k

danke, habs jetzt einigermaßen am laufen. 3dbeschl geht, aber bei videos entsteht ein tearing effect. 

größeres problem ist aber dass er nicht richtig fullhd ausgibt. also mein fernseher hatte ich vorher an meinem alten rechner unter win per dvi->hdmi adapter mit 1920x1080 genau ansteuern können. jetzt aber scheint er zwar die auflösung zu schicken, aber es ist ein schwarzer rand drumrum.

ich kann zwar am fernseher einstellen dass er den rand weg zoomen soll, aber dann werden schriften matschig.

dazu vielleicht noch ne idee?  :Smile: 

----------

## Dragonix

Also.. hier gibts was, was das Tearing betrifft: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11473 << Entweder OpenGL als output nehmen und dann Vsync aktivieren, oder (wenn ichs richtig überflogen hab, auf 8.5 zurückgehen..)

Zu den schwarzen Balken: Den Log vom Xserver, ansonsten kann ich auch wieder blos verweisen: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10073 (Hier geht wohl jmd auf 8.4 zurück Oo - ob der überhaupt noch mit 2.6.25 läuft?!)

----------

## leo2k

vielen dank, das hat beides geholfen. ich habe jetzt die ausgabe pixelgenau auf meinem fullhd fernseher ohne tearing.

nun habe ich nur noch das problem dass ich keine 1080p videos ruckelfrei abspielen kann.

ich habe eine E8400 cpu, 4gb ram, ne sata2 platte und eine hd3450 graka, da MUSS also funktionieren. laut chip test sogar mit nur etwa 40% cpu auslastung.

----------

